# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #111 Have Friends.

## Admin

Aphorism #111 Have Friends.

ÂTis a second existence. Every friend is good and wise for his friend: among them all everything turns to good. Every one is as others wish him; that they may wish him well, he must win their hearts and so their tongues. There is no magic like a good turn, and the way to gain friendly feelings is to do friendly acts. The most and best of us depend on others; we have to live either among friends or among enemies. Seek some one every day to be a well-wisher if not a friend; by and by after trial some of these will become intimate.

More...

----------


## quasimodo1

Here, Here Admin. quasi

----------

